# Shooting Sticks



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Cabela's has my favorite shooting sticks on for $9.99

Wild Ed's Texas Outdoors: Cabela's Quick-Shot Predator Sticks


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Are these the same as the Johnny Stewart ones? I have a couple pair of those and they are great. I like the idea of having the shotgun on a pair next to me, and the rifle on a pair in front of me. I tend to use something with an open top for the rifle though.

Here's a link to the Johnny Stewart ones. I bought mine from Midway. Also $9.99

Johnny Stewart Quik-Shot Predator Shooting Stick - MidwayUSA


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Hmm I misspoke. Those Johnny Stewarts are $14.99


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Chris as far as I can tell they are made by the same company. ET


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

What about the telescoping ones, was checking them out, I imagine you've tried them, whats your thoughts on them, noisy, reliable, not worth it?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I tried a pair of the "trigger sticks" at cabelas and found when I put some weight on them they slid down a little making me wonder if over time, as they wear in, or out I should say, if they would collapse with less and less pressure. And they were not especially cheap about $49.00 some were even higher. A mono-pod was $39 if I recall correctly.
The foldable ones can be noisy, but with a little care you can do it rather quietly. I unfold mine when I'm first seated before I even turn the caller on or blow the first sound. Home made stix may honestly be the best choice of all, as they are cheap and reliable, they are quiet as well. slap some dull paint or a camo patern on them or even the camo tape with a piece of rubber tubing to protect your gun, a nail in each leg and you have a pretty decent pair. I saw a pair where one leg was taller and they could be used as a walking stick.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I tried a pair of the "trigger sticks" at cabelas and found when I put some weight on them they slid down a little making me wonder if over time, as they wear in, or out I should say, if they would collapse with less and less pressure. And they were not especially cheap about $49.00 some were even higher. A mono-pod was $39 if I recall correctly.
> The foldable ones can be noisy, but with a little care you can do it rather quietly. I unfold mine when I'm first seated before I even turn the caller on or blow the first sound. Home made stix may honestly be the best choice of all, as they are cheap and reliable, they are quiet as well. slap some dull paint or a camo patern on them or even the camo tape with a piece of rubber tubing to protect your gun, a nail in each leg and you have a pretty decent pair. I saw a pair where one leg was taller and they could be used as a walking stick.


 I thought maybe the telescoping ones were like the tripods that are used for spotting scopes, where theres a little thumb lock for each section. Just thinking of something to throw in the pack, never have needed one in the mtns. but out in the valley bottom could come in real handy.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

I was kinda short on money and had made mine with some old golf club shafts and they worked great


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

RoughNeck said:


> I was kinda short on money and had made mine with some old golf club shafts and they worked great


 Yes sir, the way I golf they would be better used that way; I'm usually in the bush anyway!!!


----------



## coyotekidd (Jan 28, 2010)

Made a pair out of a couple of old fishing rods, super light and pretty sturdy. Used the corner of styrofoam for the "V" to hold the rifle. Works nicely.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I have used old tent poles cut down so they fit in my pack. If I can ever figure out how to post pictures Watch Out !!!! Always tells me too large. Never had that problem before. LOL


----------



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> I have used old tent poles cut down so they fit in my pack. If I can ever figure out how to post pictures Watch Out !!!! Always tells me too large. Never had that problem before. LOL


Open the pics with Office Picture Manager and resize under the edit tab. Should work then. Or you can post them on Photobucket and copy the code and paste to your post. Picture shows right up.

Chris C.


----------



## coyotekidd (Jan 28, 2010)

Big Rowdy, thats funny. I'm glad to know I'm not the only 1 having problems, but I will probably be the last one. I've made a few things but don't know how how post the pics. Maybe 1 of these days....


----------

